# BMW G20 traffic light assist coding not working



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi,

I've coded the traffic light assist into my BMW G20 following this cheat sheet:










I've the option now in my vehicle settings but somehow it's ignoring the traffic lights and it don't shows any traffic light status in my digital instrument cluster. So does someone has an idea whats the problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

Maybe someone has a bit more knowledge about this and can check this out?


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

Got it working - never mind.


----------



## SimBimma (Oct 2, 2020)

johntheripper said:


> Got it working - never mind.


Hey mate, would you share how you got it working?


----------



## Rickkap (Jun 21, 2020)

Please share!!!


----------



## Rickkap (Jun 21, 2020)

And also where did you get the cheat sheet from... i've been looking everywhere for one


----------



## bladers (Oct 2, 2020)

johntheripper said:


> Got it working - never mind.


Hey could you make a video of it working?


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

bladers said:


> Hey could you make a video of it working?


I'll do if I'm on the street next time. I will also share the full coding. But be carful! The system don't works perfectly at the moment.


----------



## SimBimma (Oct 2, 2020)

johntheripper said:


> I'll do if I'm on the street next time. I will also share the full coding. But be carful! The system don't works perfectly at the moment.


For the coding part, I assume you also had to code SAS2 in addition to BDC and HU_MGU? Would be cool if you can post your full cheat sheet.


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

SimBimma said:


> For the coding part, I assume you also had to code SAS2 in addition to BDC and HU_MGU? Would be cool if you can post your full cheat sheet.


To get it working you need to enable the UCC (Urban Cruise Control) in the SAS3 module. However, I will do a video how to code and how it works.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

@johntheripper 
I am very interested in this topic.

I have a 2020 M340 and I believe I have a SAS2 module. What is SAS3 module and how is it different from SAS2?

Thanks


----------



## bladers (Oct 2, 2020)

johntheripper said:


> I'll do if I'm on the street next time. I will also share the full coding. But be carful! The system don't works perfectly at the moment.


Hey are luck on the video?


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi, not yet. I've checked it out several times and it works quite well. If I find some time this week, I'll make a video. I'm very busy at the moment so I hope you understand.


----------



## Rickkap (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi John... I appreciate you taking the time to make a video but could you share the code with us...


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

You can see the codes above. The only missing thing was the UCC setting in the SAS2/SAS3 (depending on your model). You need to set it to active too. Thats all. A coding video will come but please give me some time sir....


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

@johntheripper ,

Would you be kind enough to share the coding for the SAS2/SAS3 module?

Thank you very much!


----------



## bladers (Oct 2, 2020)

johntheripper said:


> Hi, not yet. I've checked it out several times and it works quite well. If I find some time this week, I'll make a video. I'm very busy at the moment so I hope you understand.


Would be nice to see a video of it. Any updates?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Be careful with this.

there are codes in the displayed sheet that aren’t supported currently and are effectively redundant.

It has to be sas3 as istep 07/2020 is needed.

UCC activation alone won’t enable all TLA features for all regions.

in some regions the feature is not ready and is dangerous. EU seems to be ok though.


----------



## Rickkap (Jun 21, 2020)

eaglesrest said:


> Be careful with this.
> 
> there are codes in the displayed sheet that aren't supported currently and are effectively redundant.
> 
> ...


Could you share the coding for the SAS3 module. I have 07/2020 and in the UK.

Cheers in advance


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

I did a controlled closed pilot on the other forum and have come to the conclusion that it’s not ready for most regions, so I’m not prepared to release the coding until bmw release it formally with istep 11/2020, and even then it might be high risk due to the multitude of traffic light systems worldwide. They region lock this feature for a reason.

That said, it works very well in the U.K. so I’ll ping you in dm tomorrow. Assume you have latest esysx?


----------



## Rickkap (Jun 21, 2020)

eaglesrest said:


> I did a controlled closed pilot on the other forum and have come to the conclusion that it's not ready for most regions, so I'm not prepared to release the coding until bmw release it formally with istep 11/2020, and even then it might be high risk due to the multitude of traffic light systems worldwide. They region lock this feature for a reason.
> 
> That said, it works very well in the U.K. so I'll ping you in dm tomorrow. Assume you have latest esysx?


Great... yes I have the latest version... thanks


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

Today I was trying to make a video. The problem is that I'm not a cutter and the quality was really bad. Please write me a PN if you need the following coding things and we'll find a solution. I'm also offering remote coding in case you need help. Please note that some functions are not released yet and maybe not working correctly. So BE CAREFUL!:


Lane Change Assist
Boot Logo
Traffic light assist (not working very well but at the most time without problems)
Prevent overtaking on highways
Traffic jam assist
Hands free driving (not tested yet because it's too dangerous for me)
Adaptive distance
Video in motion
Bottleneck Assistant
Rescue Alley Assistant
Video in Motion
As I'm from germany, I'm understanding a lot of coding parameters which I've not tested yet. So if you have any question, I can try to help.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

My thoughts on these, happy to be challenged:

Lane Change Assist- yep works well
Boot Logo - yep
Traffic light assist (not working very well but at the most time without problems) - works well but complex to implement fully unless all bitmasks are understood, also region dependant
Prevent overtaking on highways- it's prevent 'undertaking'. Works but is awful
Traffic jam assist- doesn't work in EU countries on ID7 cars
Hands free driving (not tested yet because it's too dangerous for me)- cannot be coded with Drive Assist Pro cars
Adaptive distance- works but I don't like it
Video in motion-yep
Bottleneck Assistant- feature was never implemented by BMW, just tested many years ago, and is irrelevant on modern models. The capability is built into DAP already
Rescue Alley Assistant- yep works, I like it


----------



## Rickkap (Jun 21, 2020)

What is Rescue Alley Assistant??
Nevermind, found it via google


----------



## johntheripper (Sep 29, 2020)

eaglesrest said:


> My thoughts on these, happy to be challenged:
> 
> Lane Change Assist- yep works well
> Boot Logo - yep
> ...


Hi,

hope you're finde. I was in a traffic jam this weekend and was sure that this assistant will work but it don't. So I've checked the settings in the HU and found out that the Rescue Alley assistant is checked but there was a message at the right that told me the assistant is not available in my country.

As it's working well on your car - what I'm missing? I've coded in the HU_MGU the parameter RETTUNGSGASSE to aktiv. I've checked a lot of other modules but can't find anything about this.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

It’s one of the land masks in sas3. Think I know which one but I’ll test to confirm (break it on mine) and report back. 

Neat feature. Moves the car to the right of the lane when travelling at low speed on 2 lane + roads e.g dual carriageways and motorways. Looks odd when yours is the only car on the road doing it, but will be helpful to the emergency services a few years from now.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

johntheripper said:


> Hi,
> 
> hope you're finde. I was in a traffic jam this weekend and was sure that this assistant will work but it don't. So I've checked the settings in the HU and found out that the Rescue Alley assistant is checked but there was a message at the right that told me the assistant is not available in my country.
> 
> ...


I've tested and can provide the code. I'll PM you it, but this whole area of coding is not ready for mass consumption. The codes I provide will change the behaviour of a number of assist systems on your car, not just emergency corridor, but it will also enable auto acceptance of traffic lights with TLA, so they should not be used without careful consideration and understanding of the other associated codes. These dependent codes are across multiple ECU's so sharing snippets of coding will help no-one.

I see you have a screenshot at the start of the thread - that is one of my early spreadsheets or a modification of it, and should not be used as it is incomplete and potentially dangerous. For example, the stop sign coding is not active, at least not yet (07/2020).


----------



## Pyo_man (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi, Guys.

I'm coding in my G21 car.

I found TLA code and I've coding it.
But it didn't work.

Is there any chance I could share these codes?

if you would help me, Please send PM it.

Thanks.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

I'll release the coding for TLA when BMW release it (ETA 11/2020), and when I'm happy it's been extensively tested in key regions and is safe.


----------



## Pyo_man (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi, thanks for advice.

Well, if only I were getting the code, I would tested it and shared the information.

And I'm been looking forward to releases it.


----------



## BMW G20 320D (Dec 4, 2019)

I would like to have the code to try t out my self


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

Removed.


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

Recently got updated to S18A-20-11-536.

For Traffic Light Assist, the BDC module 7083 parameters are available to code but the HU_MGU module 3E52 parameters are not present on searching and therefore can't be coded.

Does that mean that my 2019 G20 does not have the necessary hardware present?


----------



## sgtuebelst (Dec 4, 2020)

RoboPapa said:


> Recently got updated to S18A-20-11-536.
> 
> For Traffic Light Assist, the BDC module 7083 parameters are available to code but the HU_MGU module 3E52 parameters are not present on searching and therefore can't be coded.
> 
> Does that mean that my 2019 G20 does not have the necessary hardware present?


what programs are u using? u need latest version of esysx afaik


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

sgtuebelst said:


> what programs are u using? u need latest version of esysx afaik


BMW E-SYS v3.34, Launcher PRO v3.7.0


----------



## sgtuebelst (Dec 4, 2020)

RoboPapa said:


> BMW E-SYS v3.34, Launcher PRO v3.7.0


yeah u need esys-x instead of launcher pro


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

sgtuebelst said:


> esys-x


Can you point me in the direction of where I can get that?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Google esysx


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

I have completed all my coding successfully so far using E-SYS v3.34, Launcher PRO v3.7.

Please can you explain why I now need Esys-x?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

The poster above told you why, and you yourself stated why.
LP doesn’t have mappings for newer or even some older codes. They are there you just can’t see them as they are trimmed or called something incorrect.
If you want to code with a newer I- step then you need esysx.
All the coding I have published, including TLA, is only supported when coded with esysx.

you are unlikely to get TLA working without the correct coding as it uses region locks that need to be unlocked. Fortunately you are in the U.K. which means it can work. I’ve been using TLA for 4 months successfully.
I assume you have the drive assist pro package


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for the thorough explanation. I’ve been coding with Esys for months now and wasn’t even aware of the existence of Esys-x.

If I purchase Esys-x is it all I need or is E-sys also required?

I have the option 5AU Driving Assistant Professional so would be very keen to try TLA and would be grateful for any tips/videos you may be able to provide. 

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

No problem.

You can keep your existing version of esys installed and use esysx to launch it like you do with launcher pro. They work very similar, but esysx is a superior product these days and most importantly has mappings up to i-level 07/2020. i-step 11/2020 is not mapped yet, but its shouldn't be an issue for this coding.

If you want to move the licence to a future pc or use in a VM u need the more expensive dongle version of esysx, which will take longer to be delivered. If not then just get the normal licence. You wont need the expert licence, unless you plan on doing your own coding discovery.

Once you have it, PM me, and i'll provide the coding for TLA and a few other new features. I'm not releasing to the wider public yet, as its complex coding and people don't understand all the pre-reqs that need to be in-place.


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for clarifying and your offer to assist. I appreciate it.

Please advise if this version is adequate for my needs and I will order it.









EsysX Standard | Software







esysx.com


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Yep subject to the stated conditions- no virtual machine and the licence is locked to the physical device.


----------



## RoboPapa (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for confirming. 

Will my existing E-sys definitely work or would I possibly need a different version? Just wanted to check before I dish out more money.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

There is no charge for esys and it can be found on any bmw forum. Your version is fine


----------



## sgtuebelst (Dec 4, 2020)

eaglesrest said:


> No problem.
> 
> You can keep your existing version of esys installed and use esysx to launch it like you do with launcher pro. They work very similar, but esysx is a superior product these days and most importantly has mappings up to i-level 07/2020. i-step 11/2020 is not mapped yet, but its shouldn't be an issue for this coding.
> 
> ...


did u already code TLA and maybe other functions like "avoid overtaking left/right side" "Adjust distance acc. to situation" or "emergency corridor assistant" with 11-2020-536? if yes can u PM me your coding spreadsheet pls


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Any update on this?
Just installed 03/2021.50 update and enabled the TLA codes with the help of esysx but I am guessing I might miss something in some of the modules (or region locked)
So far I can see i tin the menu but just the traffic light symbol on the dash/HUD when it changes from red to green which is cool.








Pretty sure I saw it under the other menu where it said consider traffic lights right after the coding but is gone now.


----------



## BobyEnea (Jul 3, 2021)

johntheripper said:


> Today I was trying to make a video. The problem is that I'm not a cutter and the quality was really bad. Please write me a PN if you need the following coding things and we'll find a solution. I'm also offering remote coding in case you need help. Please note that some functions are not released yet and maybe not working correctly. So BE CAREFUL!:
> 
> 
> Lane Change Assist
> ...





johntheripper said:


> Hi,
> 
> hope you're finde. I was in a traffic jam this weekend and was sure that this assistant will work but it don't. So I've checked the settings in the HU and found out that the Rescue Alley assistant is checked but there was a message at the right that told me the assistant is not available in my country.
> 
> ...





johntheripper said:


> Today I was trying to make a video. The problem is that I'm not a cutter and the quality was really bad. Please write me a PN if you need the following coding things and we'll find a solution. I'm also offering remote coding in case you need help. Please note that some functions are not released yet and maybe not working correctly. So BE CAREFUL!:
> 
> 
> Lane Change Assist
> ...


Hey johntheripper,cuz you are from germany and remote eninge start it s not working în Europe can you check if you can code this,I have on my car but don t wokr,they say it s not allowed, but the bmw dealer said you can code this,but don t know how,danke


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

sd_dracula said:


> Any update on this?
> Just installed 03/2021.50 update and enabled the TLA codes with the help of esysx but I am guessing I might miss something in some of the modules (or region locked)
> So far I can see i tin the menu but just the traffic light symbol on the dash/HUD when it changes from red to green which is cool.
> View attachment 1034169
> ...


it is under speed assistant settings


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Simpaty said:


> it is under speed assistant settings


Yeah found it in the end.
Works ok-ish, not great at detecting correct green signal when the traffic lights have left and right arrows on top of normal green light.


----------



## korvinc (Jul 5, 2021)

eaglesrest said:


> No problem.
> 
> You can keep your existing version of esys installed and use esysx to launch it like you do with launcher pro. They work very similar, but esysx is a superior product these days and most importantly has mappings up to i-level 07/2020. i-step 11/2020 is not mapped yet, but its shouldn't be an issue for this coding.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to get the TLA coding, hoping to try it for my G22


----------



## korvinc (Jul 5, 2021)

johntheripper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've coded the traffic light assist into my BMW G20 following this cheat sheet:
> 
> ...


got the message of restriction in my country( can`t remove it. is it poosible?


----------



## Sells (Aug 4, 2021)

eaglesrest said:


> No problem.
> 
> You can keep your existing version of esys installed and use esysx to launch it like you do with launcher pro. They work very similar, but esysx is a superior product these days and most importantly has mappings up to i-level 07/2020. i-step 11/2020 is not mapped yet, but its shouldn't be an issue for this coding.
> 
> ...


I can't use this function because it's not fully activated. I'd like to share the code and try it.


----------



## korvinc (Jul 5, 2021)

Sells said:


> I can't use this function because it's not fully activated. I'd like to share the code and try it.


I have this code, but function don't work due country restrictions. PM me I can share it. If @eaglesrest doesn't want to share it PM me too. I think, it is his file I have.


----------



## Sells (Aug 4, 2021)

korvinc said:


> I have this code, but function don't work due country restrictions. PM me I can share it. If @eaglesrest doesn't want to share it PM me too. I think, it is his file I have.


Can you share the file you have with me? I want to check the operation.


----------



## Kipper69 (Aug 16, 2021)

Does anyone know the SAS3 setting name for the land mask for TLA? I’m on version 03/2021 and here in the UK it’s locked out.


----------



## achanouh (Oct 26, 2021)

korvinc said:


> I have this code, but function don't work due country restrictions. PM me I can share it. If @eaglesrest doesn't want to share it PM me too. I think, it is his file I have.


Do you still have the code for the TLA? Please email them vi PM if you do.


----------



## EddyX (Nov 3, 2021)

eaglesrest said:


> My thoughts on these, happy to be challenged:
> 
> Lane Change Assist- yep works well
> Boot Logo - yep
> ...


Eaglerest


johntheripper said:


> Today I was trying to make a video. The problem is that I'm not a cutter and the quality was really bad. Please write me a PN if you need the following coding things and we'll find a solution. I'm also offering remote coding in case you need help. Please note that some functions are not released yet and maybe not working correctly. So BE CAREFUL!:
> 
> 
> Lane Change Assist
> ...


Eaglerest would you be able to code these features remotely, I could pay you for your time


----------



## ura512 (Nov 11, 2021)

korvinc said:


> I have this code, but function don't work due country restrictions. PM me I can share it. If @eaglesrest doesn't want to share it PM me too. I think, it is his file I have.


Hello, I from russia. pleas do you want to send mail [email protected].


----------

